# diagram of relativism



## Scott (Mar 13, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with any pictures or diagrams that illustrate relativism? Seems like a good picture could help explain the issue to people. I can envision something like a box called relativism with all the various religions inside it. Then on the other side would be a box with Christianity alone in it and a box labled "unbelief" with relativism and the other religions in it. 

Anyone seen anything useful?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 13, 2006)

I've seen two diagrams from a philosphy class I took long ago. The first was the perspectival relativism which was a circle labelled absolute truth, and then had lots of arrows outide the circle pointing inward and labeled with all the religions etc. 

The second was the full blown relativism which just had a bunch of arrows pointing all over the place and labeled again with all the various religions. 

Is that what your looking for?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2006)

A couple I found that might be more or less helpful:
http://philosophy.lander.edu/ethics/relativism.html
http://bahai-library.com/articles/relativism.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 13, 2006)

You asked what time it was and I am about to tell you how to build a clock. 
http://www.christianciv.com/VT_Diagrammed.html

It does not deal with relativism per se, but does show how subjective and ultimately irrational unbelieving thought is. Still, there are some good quotes here.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> You asked what time it was and I am about to tell you how to build a clock.
> http://www.christianciv.com/VT_Diagrammed.html
> 
> It does not deal with relativism per se, but does show how subjective and ultimately irrational unbelieving thought is. Still, there are some good quotes here.



I love that page.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



It is going to be more awesome when they update, which they should have done about six months ago.


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2006)

> I've seen two diagrams from a philosphy class I took long ago. The first was the perspectival relativism which was a circle labelled absolute truth, and then had lots of arrows outide the circle pointing inward and labeled with all the religions etc.
> 
> The second was the full blown relativism which just had a bunch of arrows pointing all over the place and labeled again with all the various religions.
> 
> Is that what your looking for?


yeah, that is interesting. The arrows pointing to the absolute truth sounds like the mountain analogy.


----------

